# Schonzeit Zander+Barsch



## moonchild (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

leider hab ich nicht ganz verstanden bis wann denn jetzt die Schonzeit für Barsch und Zander in Holland läuft.
In der "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren" steht ja bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai. 
Auf Email-Anfrage wurde mir auch bestätigt das die Schonzeit bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai geht (und nicht wie auf manchen Internetseiten steht bis zum letzten Freitag).
Der nächste Satz war allerdings das ich am 31.5. wieder mit Kunstködern auf Barsch angeln darf (obwohl da doch der letzte Tag der Schonzeit wäre).

Weiß da jemand was Genaueres? Hoffe ich kann jetzt am 31. unbesorgt angeln gehen...

grad noch gesehen in anderem Thread: In der deutschen "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren" steht Schonzeit bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai..._Na was denn nun??_

viele Grüße....


----------



## krauthi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

für dich gillt  das  was  genau in deinen unterlagen  staht   und nicht  was im net oder sonstwo steht 
die unterlagen sind ja immer mit zuführen und daraf kannst du dich berufen


----------



## marca (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Du könntest also ab 00:01 Uhr am Samstagmorgen unbesorgt loslegen!


----------



## Sebÿ (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Ich glaub das das an der Übersetzung liegt.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gilt das bis(auf NL tot) zum letzten Sa im Mai und nicht bis einschließlich (auf NL tot en met) dem letzten Sa im Mai. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch. Mein letzter Niederländischkurs ist schon was her.
sebastian


----------



## Jockel13883 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Seby hat recht, am Samstag darfst du angeln, wäre der Samstag noch gesperrt, so würde es tot en met de laatste zaterdag in mei heißen.


----------



## Jogibär (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



marca schrieb:


> Du könntest also ab 00:01 Uhr am Samstagmorgen unbesorgt loslegen!



Hallo Markus,
Da muss ich Dir leider mal widersprechen. Es sei denn, du möchtest ohne Kunstköder, Köfi oder Wurm auf Barsch und Zander angeln. Das Verbot für diese Köderarten gilt nämlich lt. Gewässerliste für Limburg *bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai. *

Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt noch nie verstanden. Und wenn jemand ne plausible Erklärung hat, warum es überhaupt in der Zeit vom 01.04. bis Ende Mai ein Wurm-Verbot gibt, bin ich für jede plausible Erklärung dankbar.


----------



## marca (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Eben,bis zum!!
Nicht einschließlich!
Und Wurmverbot,weil ich auf Würmer schon Zander;Hechte und Barsche sowieso gefangen habe.
Ich finds sinnvoll.
Einfach keine Diskussion mit Schonzeit und so.


----------



## Jogibär (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Ich will gar keine Diskussion anfangen. Ich habe lediglich gesagt ich versteh nicht warum da zwei unterschiedliche Zeitpunkte drinstehen. Ob das nun "bis" oder "bis einschließlich" heißt ist mir  persönlich egal. Ich geh einfach am Sonntag 01.06. los um mich erst gar nicht erst in die Bedrouille zu bringen. 
Außerdem ist an den bekannten Stellen an dem Samstag nach der Schonzeit eh "Kirmes". Von daher halte ich mich da etwas zurück...


----------



## marca (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Ich gehe auch erst in der Woche danach mal los!
Die Kirmes muss ich auch nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Jaws (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



Jogibär schrieb:


> ..Ich geh einfach am Sonntag 01.06. los um mich erst gar nicht erst in die Bedrouille zu bringen.
> ...


 

#6  #6  #6

so is et!!!


----------



## moonchild (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Super! Leider hab ich nur am Wochenende Zeit und die ganze Woche nicht...
Hab grad nochmal in dem Buch nachgeschaut. Bei den anderen Fischarten steht auch schon mal tot/met.

z.B.: Snoek: 1 maart *t/m* 30 juni

aber Snoekbaars en baars: 1 april *tot de* laatste zatertag in mei!

Also kanns Samstag losgehen!
Hoffe bei mir wirds nicht so voll, hab das erste mal den Vispas...


----------



## sditges (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



marca schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch erst in der Woche danach mal los!
> Die Kirmes muss ich auch nicht mehr haben.


 

Ich erst 14 Tage später 


... wenn dann noch Zander drinne sind :q  ....
bestimmt hat er Totengräber bis dahin alles abgeschädelt!


----------



## BSZocher (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



moonchild schrieb:


> ... Bei den anderen Fischarten steht auch schon mal tot/met.
> 
> z.B.: Snoek: 1 maart *t/m* 30 juni
> 
> ...




Moin!
So ist das richtig verstanden. #6

Also Finger weg von den Hechtködern bis 1.7.  (Dort wo so vorgeschrieben)

Aber wie an anderer Stelle schon angemerkt:
Es kann noch so oft erklärt werden, ab dem 1.Mai fliegt dort wieder alles in das Wasser, was die Kunstköderbox hergibt. #d


----------



## BSZocher (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



sditges schrieb:


> ...bestimmt hat er Totengräber bis dahin alles abgeschädelt!



Bleib mal ruhig. Der geht doch nur Angeln. Fangen lernt er noch.


----------



## moonchild (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

am 1. Mai sind aber noch alle Kunstköder verboten...
31. meinst du warsch.


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

yo jungs-habe den hollaendischen fischereiverband gefragt. samstag kann auf jeden fall wieder auf zander/barsch geangelt werden.


----------



## BSZocher (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



moonchild schrieb:


> am 1. Mai sind aber noch alle Kunstköder verboten...
> 31. meinst du warsch.



Du hast richtig gelesen:

Ich meine den ersten Tag des Monates MAI. 
In Zahlen: 01.05.JAHR

Richtig: Zu dieser Zeit sind dort Kunstköder verboten.

ABER: Es scheinen viele gerade diese Stelle in den Papieren zu überlesen/nicht zu verstehen. Ein "nicht Wollen" will ich jetzt mal nicht unterstellen 

P.S.: Meine Köder liegen hier trocken bis zum 31.ten. "Nur" Bootfahren ist auch schön #6


----------



## gimli (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



> Meine Köder liegen hier trocken bis zum 31.ten. "Nur" Bootfahren ist auch schön



#6 Eine weise Enscheidung.

Zur Lösung der Frage die mir heute schon jemand per eMail gestellt hat: Es sind hier 3 Gesetze bzw, gesetzliche Regelungen in Kraft:


> "Reglement voor de binnenvisserij 1985", "Reglement minimummaten en gesloten tijden", "Regeling vervroegde opening visseizoen"



Jedes behandelt für sich jeweils ein Teilgebiet.

Genaueres findet ihr hier auf der Seite http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm.

Insbesondere in den folgenden Passagen auch das Kleingedruckte durchlesen:



> Gesetzliche Regeln für Binnengewässer
> Sperrzeit Ködersorten
> Sperrzeit Fischarten (Schonzeiten)





> *Hinweis:* An einigen Gewässern gelten längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten. Diese sind gesondert in der Angelgewässerliste bei den betreffenden Verbänden/Vereinen und/oder deren Gewässer gekennzeichnet.



Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. |wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



sditges schrieb:


> ... wenn dann noch Zander drinne sind :q ....
> bestimmt hat er Totengräber bis dahin alles abgeschädelt!


 

Looooooool....der war gut 

Keine Angst, ich habe noch nie nen Zander gefangen und das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nich ;-) Die Ehre überlasse ich dir....

Ich geh erst am We 7./8. los zum angeln. #h

Darf ich nicht trotzdem alle Köderarten ab Juni verwenden, auch wenn es Hechtköder sein sollten?

Gruß
Thomas
oder wie du mich immer nett bezeichnest
Totengräber  :q


----------



## theundertaker (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Ach nochmal zum Verständnis....ich fange doch kaum Fische und deshalb nehme ich die auch mal mit ;-) Ich genieße eher die Natur und das angeln mache ich dann so nebenbei...quasi wenn nix beißt wars trotzdem n geiler Tag und wenn auch noch n Fisch verhaftet wird, dann is der Tag auch noch ein erfolgreicher gewesen... ;-) Ich finde das am Wasser sitzen schon traumhaft....ihr braucht also nicht denken, dass ich die Fischarten in Holland ausrotte XD Ich habe bis jetzt 3 Barsche gefangen, das wars...is ja nicht viel oder ^^

Hmm...die Kategorie Aktuelles auf Gimlis Page finde ich echt interessant...respekt...dann haben die mich bei den 125 Anglern, die rund um die Maas kontrolliert worden sind, bestimmt mitgezählt XD Ich bin ja am Oolderplas zweimal kontrolliert worden... 

Was mir natürlich nix ausmacht, weil ich mich ja an die Regeln halte^^


----------



## gimli (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



> Darf ich nicht trotzdem alle Köderarten ab Juni verwenden, auch wenn es Hechtköder sein sollten?



Wenn du Hechtköder in der Hechtschonzeit einsetzen willst, dann musst du sie vorher als 'Normalköder' umdeklarieren. Wende dich an die Sportvisserij Nederland. Dort bekommst du spezielle Aufkleber mit dem Aufdruck "Let op! Niet voor Snoek". Die musst du dann auf die Köder kleben. Der Hecht weiß dann, dass er diesen Köder ignorieren soll.


----------



## marca (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Das gibts ja gar nicht!!
Diese Köderaufkleber habe ich genau umgekehrt für Irland.
Habe mir die auf meine Hechtköder draufgeklebt und echt noch nie einen Zander da gefangen.
Die funzen also.
Also;alle sollten sich diese Aufkleber vor dem 01.Juli draufkleben!
Da biste dann aber mal gaaanz sicher auf der richtigen Seite.

Ansonsten allen einen schönen Saisonstart!!


----------



## Jogibär (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Ich danchte die wären nur für die Kontrollettis, damit die wissen, dass nich nix von den Snoeks will, und mich in Ruhe lassen.

Deshalb hab ich Aufkleber mit Leuchtschrift, die man schon beim Werfen lesen kann...


----------



## sditges (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*



gimli schrieb:


> Wenn du Hechtköder in der Hechtschonzeit einsetzen willst, dann musst du sie vorher als 'Normalköder' umdeklarieren. Wende dich an die Sportvisserij Nederland. Dort bekommst du spezielle Aufkleber mit dem Aufdruck "Let op! Niet voor Snoek". Die musst du dann auf die Köder kleben. Der Hecht weiß dann, dass er diesen Köder ignorieren soll.


 

Brüller .... der iss ja mal richtig gut 


.... die Aufkleber müssen aber vom jeweiligen Bürgermeister unterzeichnet werden 

Also: Aufkleber bei der Sportfischervereinigung ordern, ab zum Rathaus und unterzeichnen lassen, je einen auf den Köder und einen auf die Stirn, damit die Hechte es auch wirklich kappieren !

|muahah:|good:


----------



## marca (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

In Irland bekommste die Aufkleber in jedem Pub.
Caution!!
This lure not for pikepearch!
Und jeder irische Zander verstehts!!


----------



## PetriHelix (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Die Aufkleber muss es dort geben wo die Zander auch ihre Karten zum Schleusen (Kanal <=> Maasseen) bekommen.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

geile aufkleber!
haette ich das gewusst - dann haette ich mir mein tatto auf der stirn sparen koennen! fack!


----------



## marca (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schonzeit Zander+Barsch*

Tja,dann musste dir wohl einen extralangen Pony wachsen lassen!
Wegen der Kontrollen und so.


----------

